# St Clairsville, OH - Ike, baby



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11986369

Belmont Co AS, Ike, 3 mos, labeled a Mal but Mal rescue says no








[/img]


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

OMG what a gorgeous boy. Whatever he is its a shame he is so far from me. I would snatch him up in a heartbeat, what a face. He won't be available for long.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Swoon! It's Rafi's baby brother!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowSwoon! It's Rafi's baby brother!


Ruth, that's what I thought ! Handsome boy 4-sure !


----------



## Mom2Sam (Jun 9, 2008)

He is so sweet looking, what a doll baby!


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

Big, major bump for the beautiful baby boy. Wow!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

> Quote:labeled a Mal but Mal rescue says no


That is what they always tell me, every time I cross post to them. I don't believe they are as overwhelmed as GSD rescues are. It looks like they would have a little room for a baby doll like this.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Well, his muzle does look more GSD than Mal doesn't it?

Anyway, he's incredibly handsome!


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

Bump for the baby!


----------



## BMD0123 (Oct 15, 2008)

Could he be a Terv puppy? This sweetie looks like he could be long-haired. Then again, I've definately seen GSDs that look like him.


----------



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

This same shelter also has these 2 puppies listed as "brother & sister" of Ike and broght in at the same time and are the same age. It does not say if they are litter mates. They are all really cute! They say these two are Boxer/Chow mixes however I just don't see that in them.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11926679

"Mrs. Robinson" listed as a "Boxer/Chow" mix











http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11986406

"Spike" also listed as a "Boxer/Chow" mix


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Ike looks way more GS to me than them 2 cutie pups.

I would say & red GS or Mal/GS, just my opinion.

He is stunning.........


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Baby Rafi! I am in contact with a rescue and am trying to get him out of there!


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Ruth- how is this coming for him? Will he have a rescue committment?


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

I have been in contact with the shelter. This shelter prefers to place their dogs on their own, however, will accept rescue help when needed.

Only Spike remains in need.


----------

